# Mast question



## photogman (Nov 27, 2010)

I am putting a Clearstream5 and a Clearstream 4 together on a mast to go on my Rohn 25G for my OTA antenna. 

I was thinking about using a galvanized chain link fencing post 2" diameter (10' length) for my mast. I believe it is .47 gauge post. Would this work in your estimation?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

photogman said:


> I am putting a Clearstream5 and a Clearstream 4 together on a mast to go on my Rohn 25G for my OTA antenna.
> 
> I was thinking about using a galvanized chain link fencing post 2" diameter (10' length) for my mast. I believe it is .47 gauge post. Would this work in your estimation?


If the question is, "will the pipe bend?" I doubt it.

Or "will the U bolts fit?" Update. The actual answer is yes. Antennas Direct U-bolts will fit larger than TV mast sizes.

The U bolts on either antenna will bolt directly to the legs of the tower. Do you need the extra height on both antennas?

If the fence post is pipe, expect a size of 1.9" OD or 1.66" OD.
If it's really 2" OD, it's technically called tubing, and that's uncommon in the fencing industry.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

1-1/4" is the preferred diameter. Even with two flyswatters, it should be sufficient.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

This past summer/fall I replaced the 5' mast that came with my antenna and put up a 10' chain link fence top rail to bring in stronger signals and it only cost around $8 as opposed to about $25.


----------

